# Saddam's brother hanged



## Trinity (15 Jan 2007)

No articles out yet... Just a news flash / bar on CNN




> *Saddam Hussein's half-brother and the former head of Iraq's Revolutionary Court have been hanged, The Associated Press reports.*



They were to go with Saddam... but obviously they didn't.  But they're gone now.


----------



## klacquement (15 Jan 2007)

News article:  http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/meast/01/15/iraq.executions/index.html


----------



## warspite (15 Jan 2007)

Dum dum dah... another one bites the dust...


----------



## gaspasser (15 Jan 2007)

Crap!!!
There were more of them?  I thought two of them were butt party for the marines?
 ???


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Jan 2007)

More trash taken out to the dump!

They did the jig around 0300h or so.

As the sun rose over Shyteland, its clear and cold, around 3C, when they went to the gallows. I was in the CP, and found out like us all, on CNN.

To hell with them both (literally).

You know, so far its qiet, a bit of a two way rifle range around 0530,  as the mad mulla next door barked out that all too familair call for morning prayers. How ironic to hear both at the same time. A call ot prayer while muslims killing muslims goes on in the background. Kind of sends chills up my spine. Lets hope for a quiet day.


Wes


----------



## rmacqueen (15 Jan 2007)

Anyone know why they are hanging them and not cutting their heads off, which I believe is more traditional for arabs?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Jan 2007)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Anyone know why they are hanging them and not cutting their heads off, which I believe is more traditional for arabs?



Beheading is only used for certain offences in certain countries, In Pakistan, Iraq, Iran, Sudan and Saudi Arabia execution by hanging is the norm.


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Jan 2007)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Anyone know why they are hanging them and not cutting their heads off, which I believe is more traditional for arabs?



Al Jezeera is reporting one of them (the fat one I do believe) had his head ripped off upon doing the jerk!

Wrong calcualtions in weight vs rope I reckon  ;D , but I don't care, they're gone now.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## chanman (15 Jan 2007)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Anyone know why they are hanging them and not cutting their heads off, which I believe is more traditional for arabs?




Looks like they still managed it:  http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/01/14/execution-hanging.html



> In confirming the executions, government spokesman Ali al-Dabbagh said the head of one of the men, Saddam's half brother Barzan Ibrahim, had been severed during the hanging in what he called "a rare incident."



Hanging isn't an exactly new form of execution, and the body mass/rope length needed to avoid strangulation (drop too short)/decapitation (drop too long) should be well established, but they still managed to mess up...  is someone's cellphone movie online yet for this one?


----------



## rmacqueen (15 Jan 2007)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Beheading is only used for certain offences in certain countries, In Pakistan, Iraq, Iran, Sudan and Saudi Arabia execution by hanging is the norm.


Thank you, have been wondering why.


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Jan 2007)

Evidently Tikriti was decapitated. The executioners and witnesses all had to sign an agreement to maintain proper decorum.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Jan 2007)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Evidently Tikriti was decapitated. .



Well, that covers both fashions then.....


----------



## KevinB (15 Jan 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Well, that covers both fashions then.....


 :rofl:


----------



## Pikache (15 Jan 2007)

I won't miss these schmucks.


----------



## westie048 (15 Jan 2007)

Well it is done, but will anything really change from it. Evil men dead, more to take their place.






 :skull:


----------

